# Delay on Visa Feedback



## Xtelch2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi,
I have submitted an application for a visa transfer 22 weeks ago and I am still waiting on the feedback. I don't know what else to do because I have been having a go around between VFS and home affairs.Would you please advise in which way the matter can be sorted out?


----------



## Afrochild (Oct 23, 2017)

Xtelch2 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted an application for a visa transfer 22 weeks ago and I am still waiting on the feedback. I don't know what else to do because I have been having a go around between VFS and home affairs.Would you please advise in which way the matter can be sorted out?


Hi, have you received any outcome so far?

I am experiencing the same issue. 
Submitted the application for a visa transfer 13 weeks ago and no feedback at all.


----------

